# Bolt



## Aerius Sygale (Nov 2, 2009)

*Bolt*







Here you can come to chat about the animated movie Bolt, starring Bolt the superdog, voiced by John Travolta.

Other significant characters in the movie are Penny, co-star in the popular TV Show named Bolt. She is an intelligent young actress, and is Bolt's "person", as Bolt says more than once throughout the film.

A couple of other prominent animal characters throughout the movie include a sarcastic cat named Mittens, and a comical Hamster named...Rhino. Lol

Discussion of Bolt here can be about anything of it, who your favourite character is, what scene is your favourite, favourite line, favourite character, favourite song from it, or questions...so long as it is Bolt related chat, as this is the one and only thread for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My favourite scene from the Rescuing Penny one, it's got such touching moments...

And be sure to follow the rules as you type messages to express your thoughts on a subject. Without further delay, discuss.​


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok, add this to the pile of other Bolt threads....

To be honest, I don't really see what's so great about it. I've seen it one and a half times, the second time I turned it off cos it was boring.
It could have been way better than it was. Rhino really disappointed me. Like, he was the reason I went to see it and he was, well.... crap imo. They could have made him awesome, instead they made him annoying.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 2, 2009)

wait... miley cyrus... what is she doing in there?


----------



## Chukkz (Nov 2, 2009)

I found the trailer quite alright, until the part where they revealed that its "only one more" comedy movie with animals. Would have been more cooler if they made a story like the Incredibles out of it imho. I really would love to see a new traditionally animated disney movie instead.


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Nov 2, 2009)

I love that movie


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 2, 2009)

Chukkz said:


> I found the trailer quite alright, until the part where they revealed that its "only one more" comedy movie with animals. Would have been more cooler if they made a story like the Incredibles out of it imho. I really would love to see a new traditionally animated disney movie instead.


Maybe they didn't want to be stepping all over The Incredible so soon?

I really enjoyed it first time, but haven't watched it again yet. (I try to leave films for long enough for me to forget a lot of the jokes etc.)

I thought it was one of the rare new talking animal films that didn't suck so much by being completely targeted to retarded four year olds.
Also the artwork was beautiful. The backgrounds are like paintings in some places and the pigeons were just hilarious with how they moved while they spoke.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Nov 3, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Ok, add this to the pile of other Bolt threads....


 
The pile? I didn't know there were any Bolt threads, anywhere I create a thread for it at forums it isn't turning out well...I thought that movie was really successful. >_<

Granted, The Incredibles is a really good movie, but I don't like is as much as Bolt...I don't see how some people can't see the fun in that, it's got a lot of funny moments in it. XD

And what the heck is wrong with Miley Cyrus? Everybody seems to have a hatred for her, I thought she was perfectly fine, the people of the world of today are just plain cruel, many would rather watch some horror movie, huh? >_>'


----------



## Chukkz (Nov 3, 2009)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> Granted, The Incredibles is a really good movie, but I don't like is as much as Bolt...I don't see how some people can't see the fun in that, it's got a lot of funny moments in it. XD



I wrote that wrong. I did mean the feel of it, like a departure of the "normal" "Few animals get together and go to find/free/live someone/somewhere..." plot. I did not see the movie itself, I bet there are funny gags and all. But at some point I have seen every theme and want something new especially in movies.



The True Blue Wolf said:


> And what the heck is wrong with Miley Cyrus? Everybody seems to have a hatred for her, I thought she was perfectly fine, the people of the world of today are just plain cruel, many would rather watch some horror movie, huh? >_>'



And hmm... its not Miley Cyrus as such I guess, its what she stands for. Generic comedy entertainment. Which seems to slowly take the place of traditional Disney animation stuff when I look at the program. There is nothing wrong with a bit of comedy but I do simply not find her funny, which also is the fault of the writers I think.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Nov 3, 2009)

Never said she was funny, I don't think she made one joke in the whole movie, her role in Bolt isn't comic relief. >.>

And while one may think it is repetitive that has seen so many movies, but I haven't, and either way, the characters are unique (even if they are similar to some others characters from something else, they _aren't_ the same, therefore they are unique. XP), I really got to liking them.

You all should be sure to watch it before you go and be all critical of it, it isn't right to say something is good or bad that you haven't seen.

If you go and say something is good that you haven't even watched, that says you're biased towards it just because it has one of your favourite actors/actresses in it, or something along those lines.

If you go and say something is bad that you haven't watched yet, it is unfair criticism, and uneducated, so it's just embarrassing to go being critical of something, then when you're asked something about it you have no idea of what the answer to it is.

So if you (anyone reading this message) haven't watched the movie Bolt, and have no intention of doing so, don't go putting it down like you suffered through some bomb of a movie, because as far as I can tell, Bolt sold rather well, so I know it isn't just me and Neighboursfiends that love it.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 3, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> The backgrounds are like paintings in some places....


You should watch the behind-the-scenes documentary, they actually created a special rendering engine for the "painted" style 3D backgrounds.  Never saw the film in theaters and couldn't really tell the details on a standard TV, but the movie was lovely just the same.


----------



## Corto (Nov 5, 2009)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> The pile? I didn't know there were any Bolt threads



Learn to use the search function.
Locked.


----------

